# Jack Herer



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone grown Jack Herer? Any pictures or a smoke report would be cool.
Thinking of trying some.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> Any pictures or a smoke report would be cool.


I agree.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 18, 2007)

ok got a question

is Jack Herrer, the same strain as Jock Horror?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, i'm sure it is.


----------



## Il Stugots (Nov 1, 2007)

i remember smoking this not too long ago, all i remember is that it was sum gooood herb


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 1, 2007)

old jack yes yes i remember now i smoked this a few years ago an man this is some wicked shhit an when in flowering it has some of the thickest pistols ive ever see grow on a plant GO THE JACK


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 1, 2007)

isnt jock like a hybrid from jack iam sure there brothers(well sisters) i would love to see a gj of jack from someone


----------



## theCre8or (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm about 2 weeks into Jock Horror from Nirvana.  It's my first grow, so I've had plenty of bumps, but I think I have everything dialed in now.  Check out my journal.


----------

